# Plastic Daemons of Chaos?



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if GW plan to make plastic Nurgle and Tzeench daemons like they've done for Khorne and Slaanesh?

And if anyone knows why they did thoughs 2 first would be great? I just guessed it was because they were the most played daemons. 

Cheers
-Callum


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I've heard rumors for and against these plastics. But, until I actually read from an official GW publication, I just can't say. It would be nice, yes?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Maybe if the Cult books come out for 40k we may see some. GW doesn't generally redo models just for the sake of it (unless its Marines), usually its done in conjunction with a army book.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Its got to happen at some point.

I was quite surprised that it was Daemonettes first as Nurgle has always been the second most popular to Khorne.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I just thought it strange and sort of unfair that they did 2 sets of daemons but not the others. It is handy that GW sell the metal models online in bundles so you don't have to spend a small fortune on like 10 horrors or plague bearers. But still its sooo much cheaper and more unique using plastics.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

They have done everthing in plastic I think as in the back of this months White Dwarf it says... new releases and then says Tzeenentch horrors and Plague bearers. Unless these are the old models I think they are in plastic.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

There's plaguebearer and horror command in metal coming out and it seems unlikely that these models would be scrapped to make way for plastic boxes in the space of a month.

I'm afraid that it's metal for Nurgle and Tzeentch.


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

Yep. It's on the GW site.


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

It is kind of odd that they redid the slaaneshi models so quickly. Too many complaints about the pointy parts?

Either way, I'm planning on picking up some of the plaguebearers and horrors because they still look good to me.


----------



## ashby_steve (Apr 27, 2008)

CallumM27 said:


> I just thought it strange and sort of unfair that they did 2 sets of daemons but not the others. It is handy that GW sell the metal models online in bundles so you don't have to spend a small fortune on like 10 horrors or plague bearers. But still its sooo much cheaper and more unique using plastics.



dunno bout that, i know alot more people who play slaanesh than nurgle, but then i guess i play nurgle, BUT THEN I GUESS this is because not many other people did? :S IM CONFUSED!!!:scare:


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

Slaanesh:

Little Jimmy: Mummy, can i have deeese? ^^;;
Mother: Sure Little Jimmy.

Back at home:
Little Jimmy is playing with his new Slaanesh daemonettes
Mother: OH EM GEE THEY HAVE BEWBIES!
Mother calls GW and complains.


----------

